# Brake and Battery Dash Lights Stay On After Alt. Replacement



## Johnny P (Sep 3, 2006)

Please help. I can't figure out why my Brake and Battery dash lights won't turn off after starting my 98 Nissan Maxima SE.

I've checked the following:
1) Engine Off - Battery voltage 12.8v
2) Engine On - Voltage 15.1 max dropping to 14.7 (lights on, A/C on, fans on)
3) Negative Battery Terminal to Alt. Case = .04v
4) Positive Battery Terminal to Alt. Output = .1v

I'm at a loss... All the above readings are within the ranges specified in the documentation of the reman'ed Nissan alternator I installed.

I will say this... The first time I started the engine after the alt. replacement, the brake and battery dash lights did NOT stay on. However, they have each time after that. Hmmm..

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Chest_Rockwell (Apr 7, 2008)

*Same/Similar issue*

My car has the same issue but the temperature gauge moves back and forth rapidly as well.


----------



## Johnny P (Sep 3, 2006)

*Problem was a blown fuse*

I found that problem later that day. It was a blown fuse under the hood -- not in the dash. Can't remember which one. 

I think that happens a lot with alternator shorts or replacements...


----------



## Chest_Rockwell (Apr 7, 2008)

I checked all of the fuses next to the batery and they appeaed fine.

Did it happen to be elsewhere?

Thanks,


----------



## Johnny P (Sep 3, 2006)

Did you check the fuses with a multi-meter? Sometimes the visual inspection isn't perfect...

If I recall correctly, it was a 7 or 15 amp fuse.


----------

